# first SVS user in TW



## lienly

as the first SVS sub user in Taiwan, PB12-ISD2.:raped: 
it's really a great sub with very high CP!:jump: 
highly recommended to who wants Velo/MK performance but don't want to empty pocket.:neener: 
here has photos.
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/04/


----------



## Sonnie

Hi louis and welcome to the Shack!

Congrats on the SVS... :T


----------



## mike c

are you really the first SVS owner in Taiwan, I've met a TW forum member "Mr. H" who has the PB12 Plus

you guys should get together and talk how you managed to get SVS into Taiwan


----------



## lienly

well, that's from my limited understanding in a local forum. :dizzy: maybe he just doesn't post he has SVS, then I have no way to know. :dontknow: do you have his contact info? or how do you know he's the actual first SVS sub user in TW? :surrender: are you also a TWnese?:scratchhead: 

anyway, no other sub can beat SVS when compare C/P!:joke: 



mike c said:


> are you really the first SVS owner in Taiwan, I've met a TW forum member "Mr. H" who has the PB12 Plus
> 
> you guys should get together and talk how you managed to get SVS into Taiwan


----------



## mike c

lienly said:


> well, that's from my limited understanding in a local forum. :dizzy: maybe he just doesn't post he has SVS, then I have no way to know. :dontknow: do you have his contact info? or how do you know he's the actual first SVS sub user in TW? :surrender: are you also a TWnese?:scratchhead:
> 
> anyway, no other sub can beat SVS when compare C/P!:joke:


whats a C/P? cash / performance?

nope, I'm not taiwanese, I just met him in another forum, I'll tell him to post here so you can talk to each other.


----------



## Otto

Hi Louis!

The lady in the photos sure seems excited about the new sub. :bigsmile: 

Congrats on the SVS. I've never heard one, but I understand they're great!

Regards.


----------



## drdoan

Louis, congrats on your new sub. I have been a longtime SVS owner and am very satisfied, especially when I have a friend over and I get to demo my system. It just fun to see his face when the sub kicks in on some low bass effects. They always comment on how much more powerful my system is than theirs! Enjoy. Dennis


----------



## Mr.H

lienly said:


> as the first SVS sub user in Taiwan, PB12-ISD2.:raped:
> it's really a great sub with very high CP!:jump:
> highly recommended to who wants Velo/MK performance but don't want to empty pocket.:neener:
> here has photos.
> http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/04/


Hello Louis,

Congratulation on your SVS! I also have the PB12-PLUS and it's really a great sub!:T 

I'm also from Taipei Hsien...I've send you a PM.


----------



## lienly

hi, Mike.
after confirmed with him, y, I am really the first SVS user in TW!:joke: 
he got it in Oct/2006, but I got it in near 3 yrs ago, back to Apr/2004!:neener: 
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/04
this meets the data at SVS headquarters in Ohio.:wave: 

which forum you met him?

Cost/Performance or your cash/performance.



mike c said:


> whats a C/P? cash / performance?
> 
> nope, I'm not taiwanese, I just met him in another forum, I'll tell him to post here so you can talk to each other.


----------



## lienly

forgot to mention, such PB12-ISD2 was original called PB2-ISD in 3 yrs ago [2004].:newspaper: 
then probably in about 2 yrs ago [2005], it has a new name: PB12-ISD2. 12 means driver size, ISD is driver type, 2 means twin drivers.:nerd: 

upgraded to newest NSD drivers in 2006. so it's PB12-NSD2 now.:T


----------

